# Our boer buck gets to live!



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Since we never could find a good time to butcher him, we threw him on a back lot away from us and the goats as a last ditch effort to "cure" his attitude problem.. It worked. A week of no contact and he's following everyone around like a little puppy. No aggression, no attitude, no problems. So he'll be registered and kept as a breeding buck, as per the original plan. I'll get pics up when I can.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad he worked put for you.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Segreation can be a good thing, sometimes! Glad he has come around for you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very happy to hear he turned around for you ! 
A little time alone worked wonders for him , lol Gave him time to rethink his actions


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Very happy to hear he turned around for you !
> A little time alone worked wonders for him , lol Gave him time to rethink his actions


Time out! :laugh:


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, I have one that has to go to "Time Out" once in awhile, she is a doe that is bigger than everyone else and she has horns, and sometimes she gets real greedy and pushes everyone out of the grain or jealous and tries to but the smaller ones when they are getting attention. So she goes to time out for one day and it's usually a good long time before she acts out again.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Time out! :laugh:


Time out young man


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job


----------



## LeahMeit (Sep 16, 2013)

So glad it worked out for you!!


----------

